# Food Safety News - 04/05/2021.... Oregon Legislature may open data spigot to the public



## daveomak.fs (Apr 10, 2021)

*Oregon Legislature may open data spigot to the public*
By Dan Flynn on Apr 05, 2021 12:05 am Today, the Oregon Legislative Assembly will again consider whether more sunshine might be the cure for some murky COVID-19 reporting. The Oregon Health Authority (OHA) and local public health administrators would be required under Senate Bill 719 to disclose aggregate data from reportable disease investigations to the public. Outbreaks of foodborne illnesses would be among... Continue Reading


*Custom solutions critical for food, beverage manufacturers*
By Chris Koger on Apr 05, 2021 12:03 am Regardless of what products food and beverage companies manufacture or grow, they have a simple unifying goal: Provide consumers with a safe product. How food and beverage companies achieve that goal, however, is as varied as the products they ship to customers. A patchwork of programs and regulations guide manufacturers and grower-shippers on food safety... Continue Reading


*Illinois food firm warned because of import violations*
By News Desk on Apr 05, 2021 12:01 am As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company... Continue Reading


----------

